# [FCTF] Why no OGC file?



## FullTinCan (Aug 2, 2002)

Morrus/RangerWickett:

Why wasn't an OGC .doc file included?  I am more curious about its omission than wishing it were included, although I would like to print an OGC version for some of my gaming buddies who will not buy the book regardless of cost or content.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, we did it with Wild Spellcraft thinking it was a cool idea at the time and nobody seemed to care!  So we figured there wasn't much point making the extra effort.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 3, 2002)

Which reminds me:  how come my first labor of love, Wild Spellcraft, got about 2 threads devoted to talking about it, and FCTF gets 20?  *sniff*  

But really, no biggie.  I don't mind the extra attention at all.  My girlfriend does, though, since I'm at her house and I've spent about half an hour online replying to threads.


----------



## FullTinCan (Aug 3, 2002)

RangerWickett,

I believe the reason why WildSpellcraft didn't receive as much discourse as FCTF is the fact that while WS was interesting and a good suppliment, it didn't push the envelope as much as FCTF.

FCTF is a massive tool-kit.  It provides so much variety and provides an almost class-less D20, while still maintaining balance with the core rules.


----------



## Malacoda (Aug 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Well, we did it with Wild Spellcraft thinking it was a cool idea at the time and nobody seemed to care!  So we figured there wasn't much point making the extra effort. *




Would there be any chance of those of us who bought the book getting a copy of the OGC portion as a text/RTF/Word file? I understand it might not be that simple, but I would love to have a copy. It would make my life much easier.


Leroy Van Camp III 

"Where you come from is gone. Where you thought you were
going to weren't never there. And where you are ain't no
good unless you can get away from it."

              Ministry, "Jesus Built My Hotrod"


----------

